# Rattling AF Canon Mark5dIV



## Kai75 (Jun 23, 2020)

While filming with my Canon Mark5dIV and a 24-70mm 2.8 II lens, during continious AF I hear an annoying rattling while the AF is hunting for a focuspoint. I have been told, that a SMT lens would do the trick. Is the plastic fantastic 50 mm 1.8 a good lens for this purpose? Thanks.


----------



## Bennymiata (Jun 24, 2020)

My ef -s 60mm macro lens does that too. Very annoying if you're taking videos.
None of my other lenses make much noise however, so your lens might need a service.


----------



## Viggo (Jun 24, 2020)

Perfectly normal and perfectly annoying. Move the mic away from the camera and it’s sorted. STM is much better, but you can still hear it so for me it was a lesser but still useless option.


----------



## mkamelg (Jun 24, 2020)

The only completely silent full-frame lens with EF mount in the Canon offer, suitable for creating video recordings using the camera's built-in microphone is the EF 24-105mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM lens.


----------



## LSXPhotog (Jun 25, 2020)

In my experience, there are some USM lenses that perform pretty admirably when it comes to autofocus sound performance in video. The new RF 24-105 is using a hybrid USM system, if I recall correctly. This lens is entirely silent for me, so I would say that this hybrid system is working pretty nicely.


----------

